# Trennstrich



## Wonderwall (11. Apr 2004)

Wie kann ich in einem Layout ein Trennstrich einbauen. Bei einem Menu kann ich ja über die Methode "addSeparator()", aber wie in einem Fenster???


----------



## Roar (11. Apr 2004)

das könntest du mit einem Boder um deine komponenten machen. z.b. TitledBorder oder LineBorder. wenn du nur eine einzelnen strick auf einer seite haben willst ist der MatteBorder wahrscheinlich der beste. erzeugen kann man alle über die BorderFactory.
am besten du guckst dir das tut hier an: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/misc/border.html


----------



## Wonderwall (12. Apr 2004)

vielen Dank dir


----------

